# unable to post link to my signature.



## krupintupple (Sep 23, 2010)

hey all,

like it says on the can, i'm unable to post a link to my siggy. i messaged another member of the site to ensure it wasn't just me, and it appears it may be. in the preview, the link looked good, but i was informed of the following error:

BB code *url* is not allowed

he nor i could figure out what was wrong, and suggested that i post my concern here. anyone shed some light?


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 23, 2010)

krupintupple said:


> hey all,
> 
> like it says on the can, i'm unable to post a link to my siggy. i messaged another member of the site to ensure it wasn't just me, and it appears it may be. in the preview, the link looked good, but i was informed of the following error:
> 
> ...




I believe you need to be a Community Supporter to have links in your signature.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 23, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> I believe you need to be a Community Supporter to have links in your signature.




This is correct. _However_ if you already had links in your .sig before the change went into effect sometime earlier this year, they'll remain there until you try to change/edit them (at which time you'll get the same error as the OP in this thread). I can attest to this from personal experience (it's how I lost the links in my .sig).


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah I discoverred this really annoying feature the other week  Can't link to my campaign in my sig 

Oh well. I guess this is a business, gotta make money, yadda yadda...


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 28, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> Oh well. I guess this is a business, gotta make money, yadda yadda...



This is true.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 29, 2010)

or if you are an admin, you can have multi-line, links in your sig RHIP, I guess


----------

